# GMG Hot Start after power outage



## Jabiru (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi Guys,
Just thought I would share this tip as it is very handy if you are BBQ'ing on your GMG and the power goes out for a brief time. I only know this works on GMG Prime and onwards, others not tested.

Power goes out while in use - When power is back on and your smoker is hot (still has fire in the pot), simply press the power button to turn back on, it will make some noise, when hear auger spinning, then hold the power button on until the auger stops and you are back in Business. This will reset temp to 150F, so adjust like normal to the temp you want.

If you just turn it back on when you already have a fire it will feed a heap of pellets onto an already going fire = Massive heat increase and chance of a mini bonfire in your smoker. Obviously if you power is out for a long period = Cold Start like normal.

We have many small power interruptions where I live and this method has made it super easy for me to resume the cook.


----------



## Coreymacc (Aug 5, 2021)

My camp chef has a separate button for hot starting.  Only used it once, me and my sausage fingers shut the power off accidentally,  turn on ,hit the button and off we go again. 

I would think most better quality units have something like that, doing a cold start on a hot fire would be bad.

Corey


----------

